# Gavia Pass-Trail???



## anda (18. September 2008)

Hallo!!
Kennt jemand den Weg Nr. 57 vom Gavia Pass über Lago Negro runter??
(Richtung Ponte di Legno)
Der geht ja direkt bei dem Rif.Bonetta weg, oder kurz vor dem Tunnel!

Danke!!


----------



## bikeseppl (19. September 2008)

Hallo bin 2x die Straße runter, wenn ich mir die Höhenlinie auf der Karte ansehe würde ich sagen schieben und tragen.

Servus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hotzemott (22. September 2008)

Kenne den Weg leider nicht, hatte mir aber, wie wahrscheinlich so mancher Biker der über den Gavia fährt, auch überlegt, ob das nicht fahrbar sein könnte. Bin aber doch die Strasse runtergefahren. Hier ein Bild vom Tal unterhalb des Lago Negro. Rechts zwischen den Felsen sollte der Weg 57 vom Lago Negro kommend zu erkennen sein, der Weg etwas links von der Mitte im Bild dürfte die Serpentine in Weg 58 sein. Vom Gelände her hatte ich beim Blick nach unten den Eindruck, dass das machbar sein könnte, aber weiter unten, wo es der Karte nach etwas steiler wird habe ich nicht mehr geschaut.





Aber das hat doch sicher schon jemand ausprobiert!

Grüße, Hotzemott


----------



## esel_des_drates (24. September 2008)

Hi Anda, dazu kann ich nur sagen: Lass es ! Wir dachten auch vor 3 Wochen, es kann ja nicht wahr sein, dass da nichts gescheites runtergeht!?!?
Fehlanzeige, am Anfang die ersten 100 - 150hm teilweise fahrbar, dann eigentlich nur noch schieben/tragen! 
Zur Einordnung meiner Abfahrgewohnheit: Trotz Hardtail gehören wir zur Fraktion derer, die z.B. den Fimberpass Downhill als einer der besten und durchaus sehr gut fahrbaren trails bezeichnen (so manch einer schiebt da auch). aber dieser Trail ist definitif kein Spaß. 
Oft sehr steil, rutschige Felsplatten, sehr dünne, ausgewaschene, tiefe Rinnen, wo das Vorderrad drin verschwindet, immer wieder verblockt von rutschigen, kratzenden Grasbüscheln (wir hatten Top Wetter, aber da oben ist es nun auch mal bei Sonne recht feucht auf dem Boden.). 1. Bild

Nach dem Abstieg war ich so fertig, als wäre ich den Gaviapass 2 mal hochgefahren von Bormio

Wenn ihr euch ein gellen tun wollt nehmt die Strasse

Aber: Ein super Tip wo es funktioniert die Strasse zu sparen:
Wir kamen über Alp Mora ->Lago die Fraele. Paralell zu der, von dort runter führenden Serpentinen-Strasse sind immer wieder in den Serpentinen Einstiege in einen sehr schönen Downhill. Anfangs mss man zwar immer wieder die stasse kreuzen, säter geht der Trail dann aber weiter links ab und trifft dann erst im Tal af die Strasse. Sehr zu empfehlen, siehe 2. Bild!


----------



## damage0099 (24. September 2008)

oh, man, ich krieg die Krise, wenn ich diese Bilder sehe und verletzt zuhause hocken muß


----------



## Jogi (24. September 2008)

esel_des_drates schrieb:


> ...Aber: Ein super Tip wo es funktioniert die Strasse zu sparen:
> Wir kamen über Alp Mora ->Lago die Fraele. Paralell zu der, von dort runter führenden Serpentinen-Strasse sind immer wieder in den Serpentinen Einstiege in einen sehr schönen Downhill. Anfangs mss man zwar immer wieder die stasse kreuzen, säter geht der Trail dann aber weiter links ab und trifft dann erst im Tal af die Strasse. Sehr zu empfehlen, siehe 2. Bild!



Jo, die Abkürzungen am Pso Fraele sind ganz lustig. Hab dieses Jahr aber nur den Asphalt "genossen". Als ich vor 8 Jahren das letzte Mal da runter bin, war die Straße noch ne Schotterpiste. Mann, hats da gestaubt


----------



## anda (25. September 2008)

Super!!
Danke!!


----------



## Carsten (25. September 2008)

wie schauts denn mit der Diretissima vom Gavia zur Bozzi aus?
Alta Via Camuna, Weg Nr. 2
Gibts den Weg noch/wieder?
Hatte mal von einem Kletterstück gehört, bei dem dummerweise das Seil seit einigen Jahren fehlt...


----------



## Elmar Neßler (6. Oktober 2008)

Carsten schrieb:


> wie schauts denn mit der Diretissima vom Gavia zur Bozzi aus?
> Alta Via Camuna, Weg Nr. 2
> Gibts den Weg noch/wieder?
> Hatte mal von einem Kletterstück gehört, bei dem dummerweise das Seil seit einigen Jahren fehlt...



frag mal den andi (techstar) bei gelegenheit 

wir haben das ja letztes jahr probiert, sind bis zum drahtseil und dann wieder retour. das gelände ist immer übler geworden, alles total bröselig und schmierig ... ohne bike käme man da schon rauf, wenn man ein bissl erfahrung in solchem gelände hat, aber mit bike ist es eher fahrlässig als heldenhaft. der trail auf der rückseite gen bozzi soll wohl ganz gut sein und eher ein pfad als diese abrutschende geröllwüste, aber in der ganze region is t das gestein nicht allzu fest, ggf. ist dann der weg runte rzur bozzi auch nicht so prickelnd.

habe auch ein paar bilder online, wenn's dich interessiert.

wer mal etwas recherchieren will, könnte ja mal ab bozzi zur scharte durchstarten und dann wieder retour ...

ciao,
elmar


----------



## Soulrider_BS (27. Juli 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

jetzt kann man den alten Thread aus dem Keller kramen. Der Trail 57 ist jetzt komplett fahrbar hergerichtet worden,
der Abzweig ist kurz vor dem Tunnel zum Lago Negro. Der Anfang des Trails ist mit zwei kleinen "Steinsäulen" markiert.
Trail macht sehr viel Spass, ist flowig mit ein paar technischen Stellen. 

Viel Spass beim fahren .


----------



## cschaeff (27. Juli 2015)

@Soulrider_BS 
Kannst Du noch etwas zum Wegverlauf sagen (über Bivaccio Linge und Rifugio Valmalza wie in der aktuellen OSM-Karte oder teilweise neue Trasse)?
Sehr schön, wenn man da den Asphaltanteil reduzieren könnte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fauleSocke (28. Juli 2015)

Hallo hat das vielleicht schon jemand mit getrackt ????
ich wollte schon Albrecht's Variante fahren denn Gavia über den Asphalt runter hätte ich nicht überlebt....


----------



## Soulrider_BS (28. Juli 2015)

@cschaeff 
Der Trail geht südlich vom Lago Nero lang (der Weg in Richtung Bivaccio Linge geht ja nördlich vorbei), biegt von dem eingezeichneten Pfad ab (der endet weiterhin in der Pampa) und läuft auf der Karte ziemlich direkt auf das Rifugio Valmalza zu. Bei einer Höhe von ca. 2250 mNN knickt der Trail ab und verläuft fast parallel zur Straße. Bei 1700mNN trifft der Trail dann auf den Schotterweg, der vom Rifugio Valmalza runter kommt. 
Wenn man einmal auf dem Trail ist, dann kann man sich aber definitiv nicht mehr verfahren.....

Mitgetrackt habe ich das auch, gerne per PN.


----------



## cschaeff (29. Juli 2015)

@Soulrider_BS
Vielen Dank für die Info! Den Trail werd ich mir in rd. 3 Wochen anschauen.


----------



## transalbi (20. Oktober 2015)

Nun geht es, der Trail ist hergerichtet worden. Geht kurz vor dem Tunnel rechts ab in Richtung Lago Nero. Dann schöner S1, max S2-Trail ins Valle Messi.


----------



## Denzinger (21. Oktober 2015)

Carsten schrieb:


> wie schauts denn mit der Diretissima vom Gavia zur Bozzi aus?
> Alta Via Camuna, Weg Nr. 2
> Gibts den Weg noch/wieder?
> Hatte mal von einem Kletterstück gehört, bei dem dummerweise das Seil seit einigen Jahren fehlt...



Gibt es dazu schon was Neues, wenn man die Kompass Livemap betrachtet sieht das eigentlich machbar aus.


----------



## Phil21886 (21. Februar 2016)

Bei dem Thema hänge ich auch gerade bei meiner Transalp Planung... Der mir vorliegende Track der Joe Route führt auf der Straße ins Tal. Anhand der Beschreibung von Soulrider hab ich im Basecamp diese Wege gefunden:



Passt das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *Trailsurfer (21. Februar 2016)

Nein, das passt nicht. Du musst den Weg südlich des Lago Nero nehmen, der laut Karte dort im Nirgendwo endet. Der Gallo-Trail zweigt von diesem ab und erreicht die grüne Linie dann erst deutlich unterhalb des Rif. Valmalza. Den Traileinstieg kannst du aber gar nicht verpassen.


----------



## transalbi (21. Februar 2016)

Phil21886 schrieb:


> Bei dem Thema hänge ich auch gerade bei meiner Transalp Planung... Sowohl Joe Route als auch Albrecht Route v2 führen auf der Straße ins Tal. Anhand der Beschreibung von Soulrider hab ich im Basecamp diese Wege gefunden:
> 
> Passt das?


Albrecht-Route_v2 ist aktuell und enthält den neuen Gallo Trail. Guckst du hier:


----------



## Phil21886 (21. Februar 2016)

transalbi schrieb:


> Albrecht-Route_v2 ist aktuell und enthält den neuen Gallo Trail. Guckst du hier:


Sorry. Hatte den falschen Track im Basecamp. Habs oben geändert.
Danke!


----------



## tintinMUC (29. August 2017)

das hier müsste der track sein, richtig?

https://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.143632.html


----------



## transalbi (30. August 2017)

Was man so richtig nennt. Definitiv falsch ist die Abfahrt auf Straße am Ende des Valle Messi ,um dann wieder auf Straße hochzukurbeln nach Pezzo. Es gibt dort einen direkten Trail nach Pezzo. Aber so ist das halt in den GPS-Portalen, da kann halt jeder seinen Track reinstellen und andere halten das für die Offenbarung.


----------



## mw.dd (4. September 2017)

transalbi schrieb:


> Was man so richtig nennt. Definitiv falsch ist die Abfahrt auf Straße am Ende des Valle Messi ,um dann wieder auf Straße hochzukurbeln nach Pezzo. Es gibt dort einen direkten Trail nach Pezzo. Aber so ist das halt in den GPS-Portalen, da kann halt jeder seinen Track reinstellen und andere halten das für die Offenbarung.



Naja. Es lässt sich nach dem Umschalten auf die OSM-Ansicht recht gut erkennen, wie es richtig ist.
Und wer blind solche Tracks nachfährt (das gilt auch für viele "offizielle" Tracks), ist selbst schuld.


----------



## tintinMUC (18. September 2017)

transalbi schrieb:


> Was man so richtig nennt.


na, wie man rüber nach Pezzo kommt mag Geschmackssache sein. Die 200m "trail" oberhalb der Strasse sind ja auch keine Offenbarung. Aber mich würde mehr interessieren, ob der oben am Lago Bianco eingezeichnete trail Sinn macht? Geht der 2015(?) "neu hergerichtete" Weg entlang der getrackten/orangenen Route (das scheint von der Form des tracks mit der Albrechtv2 übereinzustimmen) oder etwas weiter östlich entlang der "alten" Route (also die gelbe Route)?



mw.dd schrieb:


> Naja. Es lässt sich nach dem Umschalten auf die OSM-Ansicht recht gut erkennen, wie es richtig ist.


"Richtig" ist halt relativ! Dann wäre der Weg ja nicht "hergerichtet" sondern eher "komplett neu angelegt", denn den trace gibt es noch nicht mal auf OSM.

danke den Spezialisten


----------



## hezi (20. April 2021)

Phil21886 schrieb:


> Bei dem Thema hänge ich auch gerade bei meiner Transalp Planung... Der mir vorliegende Track der Joe Route führt auf der Straße ins Tal. Anhand der Beschreibung von Soulrider hab ich im Basecamp diese Wege gefunden:
> Anhang anzeigen 465453
> Passt das?


Hi hi, ich bin bei der Detailplanung der diesjährigen Alpenüberquerung. Wer kann was zu der akt. Beschaffenheit und Fahrbarkeit der -GRÜNEN- Strecke sagen. Schon mal besten Dank


----------



## Frankentourer (23. April 2021)

Letztes Jahr Ende August an einigen Stellen sehr ausgewaschen, lockere Steine und teilweise sehr tiefe Rinnen. Entweder ist er bei dem Unwetter, das den Gavia unten weggespült hat in Mitleidenschaft gezogen worden oder es sind lange keinerlei Wartungsarbeiten durchgeführt worden. Wahrscheinlich beides! Die fehlende Wasserableitung verschlechtert alles! Dadurch einige Abschnitte schieben (Kullersteine mit tiefen Rillen). Aber bestimmt 90% der Abfahrt haben selbst im Regen Spaß gemacht(bin S2/S3 Fahrer).


----------



## Tommig01 (7. Mai 2021)

hezi schrieb:


> Hi hi, ich bin bei der Detailplanung der diesjährigen Alpenüberquerung. Wer kann was zu der akt. Beschaffenheit und Fahrbarkeit der -GRÜNEN- Strecke sagen. Schon mal besten Dank


Hi, ich mache auch gerade die Planung. Der Gallo Trail lt. Video und Kommentare ist alles andere als flowig. Den werden wir definitiv nicht fahren. Es muss allerdings eine flowige Abfahrt vom Gavia geben. Vielleicht hat ja schon jemand so einen Track gefunden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dede (7. Mai 2021)

Tommig01 schrieb:


> Hi, ich mache auch gerade die Planung. Der Gallo Trail lt. Video und Kommentare ist alles andere als flowig. Den werden wir definitiv nicht fahren. Es muss allerdings eine flowige Abfahrt vom Gavia geben. Vielleicht hat ja schon jemand so einen Track gefunden?


Flowig runter vom Gavia = Strasse.....


----------



## hobbybiker79 (7. Mai 2021)

Tommig01 schrieb:


> Hi, ich mache auch gerade die Planung. Der Gallo Trail lt. Video und Kommentare ist alles andere als flowig. Den werden wir definitiv nicht fahren. Es muss allerdings eine flowige Abfahrt vom Gavia geben. Vielleicht hat ja schon jemand so einen Track gefunden?


Wir sind die Strasse runter weil der Trail uns zu verblockt war. Weiter unten kannst dann nach Pezzo über einen Trail reinfahren.  Schau mal auf was für einer Höhe Du bist. Dort Fowtrails? Kann mich auch täuschen, aber flow kommt dort keiner auf.


----------



## hobbybiker79 (7. Mai 2021)

Es gibt noch vom Gavia oben rüber zum Ercavallo ein paar Wege  die dann nach Pezzo gehen. Aber Fahrbarkeit wohl eher nicht


----------



## dede (7. Mai 2021)

hobbybiker79 schrieb:


> Es gibt noch vom Gavia oben rüber zum Ercavallo ein paar Wege  die dann nach Pezzo gehen. Aber Fahrbarkeit wohl eher nicht


Die Alta Via Camuna dort ist sogar in großen Teilen richtig flowig - Problem dabei ist nur, dass man vom Gavia erstmal über die Bocchetta dei Tre Signori muss und das ist (auch ohne Bike) mit durchaus nicht anspruchsloser Kraxelei verbunden. Die verfallene Mulattiera (Militärtrasse) leitet bis zum Rifugio Bozzi, von wo man sie sogar zu großen Teilen aufwärts befahren kann. Wenn du Flow suchst, dann müsstest du der Alta Via Camuna weiter zum Tonalepaß folgen, die ist in der Tat Klasse (und echt flowig!)


----------



## Tommig01 (11. Mai 2021)

Danke für den Beitrag, ich suche da mal ein gpx..


----------



## isartrails (12. Mai 2021)

Die Alta Via Camuna ist wirklich sehr schön. Aber: man muss halt erstmal auf die Höhe des Einstiegs kommen (Rif. Bozzi) und der Trail ist, wie der Name schon sagt, eine Höhentraverse, also kein Trail bergab. D.h., man fährt auf der Höhe viel aktiv auf und ab, ist also am arbeiten. Das kann für den einen „flowig“ sein und für den anderen nur „mühsam“.
Was es definitiv nicht ist: eine Singletrail vom Gaviapass runter.
Abschnitt 724A





						Mtb Strecke Tour Rifugio Bozzi
					






					www.pontedilegnotonalebike.com


----------



## Tommig01 (13. Mai 2021)

Danke.. hat jemand aktuellere Erfahrung mit dem Trail de Gallo, die letzte Info dazu ist von 2015


----------



## Frankentourer (13. Mai 2021)

Tommig01 schrieb:


> Danke.. hat jemand aktuellere Erfahrung mit dem Trail de Gallo, die letzte Info dazu ist von 2015


Beitrag 26 hier. vom September 2020


----------



## agadir (6. August 2021)

gerade wurde bei youtube ein Video eingestellt. 




bei 7:10min ist er am Refugio Bonetta


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agadir (14. September 2021)

Servus,
wir sind den Trail letzte Woche "gefahren".
Man kann immer mal ein paar 10 oder auch 100 Meter fahren, dann ist wieder schieben angesagt.
Wir haben mit anderen Gruppen gesprochen, die da auch runter sind. Von den ca. 20 Personen hat es niemand wirklich Spaß gemacht, keine(r) würde den Trail im Rahmen einer Transalp nochmal fahren.


----------



## isartrails (14. September 2021)

agadir schrieb:


> Man kann immer mal ein paar 10 oder auch 100 Meter fahren, dann ist wieder schieben angesagt.
> Wir haben mit anderen Gruppen gesprochen, die da auch runter sind. Von den ca. 20 Personen hat es niemand wirklich Spaß gemacht, keine(r) würde den Trail im Rahmen einer Transalp nochmal fahren.


Wie würdest du denn dein Fazit im Vergleich mit der Darstellung im Video sehen?
Bei unserem italienischen Freund sieht das auf Youtube ja doch ziemlich flüssig gefahren aus. Blendet der die nicht fahrbaren Passagen aus? Oder fährt der einfach nur besser?


----------



## agadir (15. September 2021)

Servus,
besser als ich fährt er, aber das was man sieht bin ich auch fast vollständig gefahren.
Meine Mitfahrer, die viel Freude an der Abfahrt vom Fimba Pass und auf dem Blindsee-Trail hatten, haben auch einiges geschoben.
Bei 8:09 geht es (nach Lago Nero) mit dem eigentlichen Trail los.
Bei 8:34 ist der erste Schnitt (Auslassung), bei 11:42 der nächste, dann bei 12:14, usw.
Er zeigt ab Lago Nero 12 Minuten Trail, wir haben ca. 1h (mit einer längeren Unterbrechung und ein paar Fotopausen, netto wohl 30-40 Minuten) gebraucht. M.E. ist man bei kniffligen Stellen zu Fuß kaum langsamer als auf dem Bike.
Oder anders betrachtet:
Der eigentliche Trail (ab See bis zu dem Wirtschaftsweg unten) ist nach meiner GPS-Aufzeichnung 3,3km lang. Wenn man annimmt, dass er im Schnitt 10km/h fährt (vermutlich ist es eher weniger), dann würde er 20 Minuten für die Strecke brauchen. Das Video dieses Abschnitts ist aber nur ca. 12 Minuten lang ...

kleiner Nachtrag:
Wir haben im Rif. Bonetta direkt an der Gavia Passhöhe übernachtet und sind gleich am Morgen den Trail gefahren.


----------



## ibinsnur (18. September 2021)

agadir schrieb:


> Servus,
> besser als ich fährt er, aber das was man sieht bin ich auch fast vollständig gefahren.
> Meine Mitfahrer, die viel Freude an der Abfahrt vom Fimba Pass und auf dem Blindsee-Trail hatten, haben auch einiges geschoben.
> Bei 8:09 geht es (nach Lago Nero) mit dem eigentlichen Trail los.
> ...


Danke, dass es deinen Beitrag gibt, endlich traut sich auch wer schreiben, dass eben nich alles fahrbar ist. Wir ärgern uns sehr oft bei unseren AlpenX Planungen und dann beim Fahren, dass sich im Internet anscheinend jeder übertrumpfen muss. Nahezu jeder Trail wird da als flowig und lässing beschrieben und wann du dann dort bist, weisst du genau, dass es wohl nur 1% der Biker gibt, die überhaupt das fahren können und dann nicht flowig.


----------



## McNulty (18. September 2021)

Muss denn immer alles fahrbar sein? Und warum sollte man sich ärgern, wenn man mal schiebt?

Gerade bei den üblichen AlpXsen kommt es doch nicht auf jede Minute an.


----------



## ibinsnur (19. September 2021)

McNulty schrieb:


> Muss denn immer alles fahrbar sein? Und warum sollte man sich ärgern, wenn man mal schiebt?
> 
> Gerade bei den üblichen AlpXsen kommt es doch nicht auf jede Minute an.


muss eh nicht, aber wenn man extra für die Tourenplanung nachliest und zum Ergebnis kommt, dass es fahrbar ist, dann plant man ja auch "fahrbar" und wenn aus 10 km fahrbar und 30 min auf einmal 10 km kaum fahrbar und 1,5h werden, ist das gerade bei einer Transalp ärgerlich. Vielleicht nicht bei einer Tour mit 5h, aber wenn man so schon 8-9h Fahrzeit einberechnet, ist das doppelt ärgerlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JCDenton (20. September 2021)

Sind vor drei Wochen die Albrecht V2 gefahren und er beschrieb den Trail in seiner Routenbegleitung schon als größtenteils S3. Mit dieser Info und den aktuellen Berichten hier aus dem Thread wars wohl die richtige Entscheidung den Trail am Ende eines langen Tages auszusparen und die Straße bzw. am Ende den kleinen Trail oberhalb davon nach Pezzo direkt zu nehmen.


----------



## hobbybiker79 (20. September 2021)

JCDenton schrieb:


> Sind vor drei Wochen die Albrecht V2 gefahren und er beschrieb den Trail in seiner Routenbegleitung schon als größtenteils S3. Mit dieser Info und den aktuellen Berichten hier aus dem Thread wars wohl die richtige Entscheidung den Trail am Ende eines langen Tages auszusparen und die Straße bzw. am Ende den kleinen Trail oberhalb davon nach Pezzo direkt zu nehmen.


Absolut richtig! Haben wir auch so gemacht!


----------



## McNulty (21. September 2021)

Wenn das Transalbi schon als S3 beschreibt... ist auf jeden Fall verlässlicher als Forumsinfo. Passt vom Charakter auch nicht so richtig zur Albrechtrote


----------

